
Futurist Ray Kurzweil Sees a Revolution Fueled by Information Technology - chaostheory
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/06/03/science/03tier.html?ex=1370318400&en=1e7250b53e2ce526&ei=5124&partner=digg&exprod=digg
======
notdarkyet
Some of his predictions are impressive but others tend to feel quite obvious,
particularity with the amount of momentum within those fields already. Sadly,
to me, Kurzweil and his works all seem to reek of a man who is just scared to
die and attempts to create self fulfilling prophesies to extend his life. He
also tends to base many of his predictions off the advancements in technology
rather than the human side of A.I. When the number in the amount of
transistors chips comes to fruition according to Kurzweil predictions, devices
will not magically pass the Turing test. I attempted to read 'The Singularity
is Near' and had to stop. Reading and perpetuating his work will inspire and
change the worlds path and I would rather it not become self fulfilling.

------
mhb
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=208114>

